# اقدم لكم دراسة جدوى صناعة الزيوت العطرية



## ايهابووو (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*أولاً : مقدمة*

النباتات الطبية والعطرية هي محاصيل زراعية غير تقليدية . ويوجد حوالي 2000 نوع منها ينمو بريا في وادي النيل وفي الصحراء الشرقية والغربية وسيناء والمنزرع يصل إلي أكثر من 60نوع ، ويزرع خصيصا للأغراض الصناعية . وتستخدم هذه النباتات أما بالتجفيف أو استخلاص الزيوت منها . 
والمساحة المزروعة الآن في مصر تقدر بحوالي من 50:35 ألف فدان وتزداد باستمرار وفي العقود الأخيرة ظهر اهتمام عالمي واسع بزراعة النباتات الطبية والعطرية لاستخدامها أو استخدام أجزاء منها للحصول علي زيوتها العطرية التي تدخل في تركيب العديد من المركبات الصناعية كبديل لعدد من المستحضرات الكيماوية المنتشرة . 
وتتميز مصر بوجود عدد كبير ومتنوع من النباتات الطبية والعطرية وتمثل مركزا مرموقا بين الصادرات المصرية وخاصة إلي أوروبا حيث يزداد الإقبال علي استخدام النباتات الطبية والأعشاب في العلاج . 
*وتأخذ النباتات الطبية العطرية أهميتها من خلال الاستخدامات العديدة لها في الصناعة مثل :*



الصناعات الغذائية ( كمكسبات طبيعية للنكهة ومواد حافظة طبيعية ) .
صناعة الأدوية ( مختلف أنواع الأدوية ، قطرة للعين ، ودهانات ...) .
صناعة مستحضرات التجميل ( شامبوهات ، كريم ، زيوت ، ...) .
صناعة العطور بأنواعها .
الصناعات الكيماوية ( الصابون ، معطر الجو ، المبيدات الحشرية ، ....) .
ويصل سعر الكيلو جرام من الزيوت العطرية إلي عدة آلاف من الجنيهات لذا يجب التأكد من جودتها وعدم غشها ، ويحدد سعرها عوامل كثيرة أهمها توافر الثقة في المنتج ، والتأكد من الضوابط والقيود والرقابة علي هذه المنتجات ثم توافر قدر كاف من الاختبارات التحليلية المناسبة سواء بالاختبارات الطبيعية أو الكيماوية أو الحسية . 
وتعتبر المياه العطرية وهي أحد نواتج الزيوت العطرية أثناء استخلاصها من أقدم المنتجات العطرية منذ قدماء المصريين وحتى العصور الوسطي وهي مستحلبات مائية ومحاليل مائية رائقة مشبعة بالزيوت الطيارة . وعادة ما تستعمل كمكسب للنكهة مثل ماء الورد أو ماء الزهر أو ماء النعناع وغيرها ، ولها أيضا صفات علاجية مميزة . 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

تنبع أهمية الزيوت العطرية والطبية في مصر لما لها من سمعة جيدة ووضع اقتصادي هام حاليا ومستقبلا ، فهي تحتل مركزاً مرموقا يمكن التوسع في مجال الصادرات . 
ولقد احتلت مصر المركز الأول في إنتاج عجينه الياسمين ( حوالي 8 طن من جملة إنتاج العالم التي تبلغ 14:12 طن سنويا ) يليه نبات العتر ثم البابونج الذي يتم تصدير كميات كبيرة منه حيث تحتل ألمانيا المركز الأول في استيراد هذه النباتات وزيوتها العطرية . 
وتحتل مصر المركز الرابع عالميا في مجموع صادرات الزيوت العطرية والطبية عالميا حيث تسبقها الهند التي تحتل المركز الأول في الدول الموردة في العالم ، ويليها كل من الصين وهولندا والمغرب ويوغسلافيا وأسبانيا وإيران وبولندا . 
ولذلك فإن صناعة الزيوت الطبية والعطرية هي صناعة واعدة لما تكتسبه مصر من سمعة طيبة متميزة وبذلك يعتبر هذا المنتج من المنتجات ذات الميزة التنافسية أيضا لتوافر المادة الخام والخبرة في استخلاص الزيوت لقطاع كبير من منتجي هذه النباتات . 
*صادرات مصر ووارداتها ( الأرقام بالمليون ) ( 1999-2001 )*








 صادرات مصر ووارداتها






*ثالثا : الخامات*

تتوافر الخامات من نباتات وأعشاب طبية ومحاصيل يمكن استخلاص زيوتها العطرية بشكل جيد في مصر ، وتزداد الآن مساحات الأرض المنزرعة بهذه المحاصيل لكي تقابل الاحتياجات المحلية والعالمية الآن . 
*وأهم هذه النباتات :*







 النباتات وأعشاب الطبية و النباتات العطرية






*رابعا : المنتجات*

نظراً للتباين الشديد في تركيب الزيوت العطرية المختلفة فانه يجب الحصول عليها من نباتات مختلفة وبطرق تناسب طبيعة كل نبات ونوعية الزيوت العطرية به ونسبته ودرجة حساسيته للحرارة واستخداماته . 
ولذلك فإن تركيبة الزيوت العطرية الناتجة تختلف تبعا لطبيعة كل نبات ومواصفاته الطبيعية ، ولكن في كل الحالات فإن المنتج من الزيوت العطرية هو منتج هام وشديد الحساسية ويجب الاعتناء به بشكل جيد ، وأن يكون خاليا من الرواسب الغريبة وخاليا من المعادن السامة والمواد غير المتطايرة . ولذلك لاستخدام هذه الزيوت في صناعات هامة ودقيقة مثل الصناعات الدوائية والعطور ومستحضرات التجميل والصناعات الغذائية . 
*ونظرا لأهمية وخطورة استخدام هذه المنتجات فقد أصدرت الهيئة المصرية العامة للتوحيد القياس المواصفات القياسية لطرق فحص الزيوت العطرية ( رقم 688) والتي تؤكد علي أهمية الاختبارات علي المنتج النهائي وأهمها :* 


الاخبتارات الكيماوية ( تقدير رقم الأستر ورقم الحموضة ) .
الاختبارات الطبيعية ( تقدير الوزن النوعي ، تقدير الكثافة الظاهرية ، تقدير معامل الانكسار ، تقدير الذوبان في الكحول ) .
*خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*

*تأخذ عملية تصنيع الزيوت العطرية والطبية واستخلاصها من النباتات عدة مراحل أهمها :* 
*المرحلة الأولي : مرحلة التنظيف*
يتم تنظيف النباتات الطبية والعطرية أو البذور أو الثمار تنظيفا جيدا من الأتربة والحشرات والنباتات الغريبة التي قد توجد مع النباتات الأصلية وجميع أنواع الشوائب الأخري . 
ويجب أن تكون النباتات ذو رائحة ولون طبيعيين وسليمة وخالية من التكتل والتعفن .وتتم عملية التنظيف بالفرز والتنقية ثم الغسيل بالماء الجاري ثم تصفية المياه . 
*المرحلة الثانية : مرحلة التجهيز*
يتم تجهيز النباتات أما بتقسيمها إلي أجزاء أو بتقطيعها إلي شرائح إذا كانت كبيرة الحجم ، كما يمكن تقطيع الفروع الخشبية إلي شرائح رفيعة أو تفرم أو تجرش لقطع صغيرة . مثل ( نبات الليمون ، الزيتون ، البرتقال ، …). 
*المرحلة الثالثة : التجميد*
توضع النباتات وخاصة الأجزاء الخاصة بالأزهار والأوراق والأعشاب والفروع الصغيرة مباشرة في جهاز استخلاص الزيوت ، أما الأجزاء الأخري والتي تم طحنها وفرمها وجرشها وهي الأجزاء الكبيرة فتوضع قبل عملية الاستخلاص في ثلاجة وتحت درجة حرارة 20ºم لمدة يومين أو ثلاثة ثم تدخل مباشرة عملية الاستخلاص وهي مجمدة ، وهذه العملية تحافظ علي المكونات كما هي وبحالة جيدة . 
مثل ( نباتات الورد ، النعناع ، الريحان ....) 
*المرحلة الرابعة : عملية التقطير*
تعتبر عملية التقطير الخطوة الأساسية والهامة في استخلاص الزيوت الطبية والعطرية ، وتنقسم عملية التقطير إلي 3 أنواع أساسية ويعتمد ذلك علي نوع النبات وحساسيته وتحمله للحرارة . 
*1 – التقطير بالماء Water distillation *
وتستخدم هذه الطريقة للنباتات الطبية والعطرية التي تتحمل درجة حرارة أعلي قليلا من 100ºم ، وهي درجة غليان الماء . مثل ( نبات الزيتون ، اللوز ، البندق ، ... ) 
*2 – التقطير بالبخار الغير مباشر Indirect steam distillation *
تتناسب هذه الطريقة مع النباتات المحتوية علي زيوت عطرية لا تتحمل ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عن 100ºم وفيها يمرر البخار المولد خارج الجهاز في الماء بطريقة غير مباشرة . مثل (نبات الورد ، الريحان ، النعناع ، ...) . 
*3 – التقطير بالبخار مباشر Direct steam distillation *
تتناسب هذه الطريقة للنباتات الطازجة الغير مجففة ويستخدم فيها البخار بتمريره مباشرة علي النباتات لاستخلاص زيوتها . 
والشكل رقم (1) يوضح جهاز التقطير و يتضح من خلاله إمكانية استخدام نفس الجهاز للتقطير بالثلاث طرق السابقة تبعا لنوع النباتات المطلوب استخلاص زيوتها وذلك بتغير طريقة العمل أما باستخدام الماء مباشرة أو بتمرير البخار داخل الماء أو باستخدام البخار مباشرة علي النباتات . 
*طريقة تشغيل جهاز التقطير :* 
*(1) مكونات الجهاز* 


سلة من السلك ( الصلب الذي لا يصدأ ) علي شكل اسطوانة .
وعاء اسطواني مزدوج الجدران يصنع من الصلب الذي لا يصدأ . مزود بفتحة سفلية لتصفية المياه بعد انتهاء عملية التقطير . وفتحة جانبية عليا مثبت عليها المكثف الذي يستقبل الزيوت .
مصادر التسخين أما بالمياه الساخنة داخل الوعاء ، أو بمصدر لدخول البخار المباشر من مصدر خارجي داخل المياه أو مصدر للبخار بمفرده مباشرة علي النباتات الموجودة في السلة داخل الوعاء .
مصدر لدخول الماء البارد لمساعدة المكثف علي أداء مهمته في تكثيف الزيوت وفتحة لخروج ماء التبريد .
وعاء لاستقبال الزيوت وفصلها عن المياه
مضخة ماصة كابسة إعادة تقطير ماء التقطير الناتج لاستخلاص كل الزيوت الموجودة .
الغطاء يصنع من نفس الخامات المصنع منها الوعاء ومزود بترمومتر لقياس درجة الحرارة وزجاجة بيان ومقياس للضغط .
*(2) طريقة تشغيل جهاز التقطير :* 


تملأ السلة السلك بالنباتات المطلوب الحصول علي زيوتها الطيار .
يتم غلق غطاء وحدة التقطير .
في حالة التقطير بالماء أو البخار غير المباشر يتم تزويد الجهاز بالماء اللازم .
في حالة التقطير بالبخار الغير مباشر لا يلزم وجود الماء .
يحمل البخار المتخلل للأجزاء النباتية الزيت الطيار ويتم تكثيفهم داخل المكثف .
يراعي دائما أن يكون فتحة البخار تتناسب طرديا مع قدرة المكثف بحيث لا تتسرب أبخرة بدون تكثيف يجب ألا تتعدي درجة حرارة ماء التبريد الخارج من المكثف 30ºم
يتم حساب الوقت اللازم بالخبرة . حيث لكل كمية معينة من نبات معين وقت معين يكفي للحصول علي الزيت الطيار الموجود .
تعالج مياه التقطير الناتجة مرة أخرى إلي الوعاء لاستخراج كل الزيت الممكن ويدل علي ذلك اللون المندمج مع المياه .
يجب أن تكون جميع الوصلات محكمة الغلق وكذلك بالنسبة للمكثف .
سعة الجهاز 50لتر ، 25 كجم نباتات .
*(2) المساحة والموقع :*

يلزم للمشروع مساحة تقدر بحوالي 150م2 تشمل الإدارة ومخزن المنتجات ومعدات التشغيل . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*



كهرباء 600 جنية شهريا
مياه 150 جنيه شهريا
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*







 الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات






*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات ( في اليوم الواحد ) :*







 احتياج المشروع من الخامات في اليوم الواحد






*إجمالي تكلفة الخامات الشهرية =1175×25=29375 جنيه مصرى . *
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*







 الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع






*(7) العمالة :*







 العمالة








عدد الورديات :1
عدد ساعات العمل :8 ساعات
*(8) منتجات المشروع :*







 منتجات المشروع






*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

يفضل أن تعبأ الزيوت الناتجة في عبوات زجاجية بمختلف الأشكال والأحجام أو عبوات من خامات لا تتفاعل مع الزيوت الطيارة ، وكذلك يجب أن تكون قاتمة اللون ولها غطاء محكم يساعد علي الاحتفاظ بالزيوت الطيارة . 
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن التعبئة للتصدير بكميات كبيرة يختلف اختلافا كبيرا عن الاستخدام المحلي في الزجاجات صغيرة الحجم ولذلك فإن العبوات الكبيرة يجب أن تكون ذات مواصفات جيدة وتكون من أنواع من الخامات التي لا تتفاعل مع الزيوت الطيارة مثل الصلب الذي لا يصدأ وبعض أنواع البلاستيك المخصص للعبوات الكيميائية التركيب ، والتي تكون محكمة بشكل لا يسمح بتسرب الرطوبة إليها . 
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*



استخدام نباتات طبيعية جيدة ، مزروعة بطريقة خالية من التلوث بالأسمدة الكيماوية .
أن تكون النباتات نظيفة ومنتقاة جيدا ، لا يوجد بها شوائب أو نباتات دخيلة وخالية من الإصابة بالحشرات والأمراض .
ألا تقل نسبة الزيت الطيار بها عن 3% ولا تزيد نسبة الرطوبة عن 10% .
استخدام طريقة التقطير بدون إضافة أي مواد صناعية للمساعدة .
التحكم الدقيق في درجات الحرارة داخل وعاء التقطير تبعا لنوع كل نبات للحصول علي أفضل استخلاص لزيوت نقية .
التحكم في ماء التبريد بحيث لا تتعدي درجة حرارة ماء التبريد الخارج من المكثف درجة 30ºم .
*(11) التسويق :*

*الزيوت الطبية والعطرية من المنتجات التي لها طلب كبير محلي وعالمي ولذلك فإن تسويقها عن طريق المصنع ذاته أو المعارض المتخصصة والتعاقدات سيكون سهلا ومتاحا للجهات الآتية :* 


التصدير للخارج
تجار الجملة
أهالي (محلات السوبر ماركت ، البقالة ، العطور ، ....)
*تغذية المصانع بمختلف أنواعها :* 


مصانع الصناعات الغذائية ( كمكسبات للطعم والرائحة ) .
مصانع الأدوية .
مصانع العطور وأدوات الزينة .
مصانع الكيماويات ( صابون ، معطر الجر ، ... ) .
*(12) الاشتراطات الصحية والبيئية :*

*اشتراطات عامة :* 


الالتزام بوسائل الحماية المختلفة للعاملين .
تدريب العالمين علي خطط الإطفاء المختلفة .
تأمين أسلاك ومصادر الكهرباء ومراجعتها .
التأكد من مستويات الإضاءة المناسبة .
الالتزام ومراجعة قوانين العمل الدولية المعمول بها .
وجود شبكة مياه وصرف صحي .
*اشتراطات خاصة* 


وضع نظام يتيح عدم وجود عوادم الإنتاج بعد التصنيع .
يراعي استخدام نباتات خالية من الملوثات وغير ضارة بالبيئة .
يراعي استخدام مواد غير ضارة مؤثرة علي صحة الإنسان .
نظافة المكان وعدم تواجد أي مصدر للحرائق لوجود زيوت طيارة في المكان .
مراعاة استخدام خامات للتعبئة والتغليف يمكن إعادة تدويرها فيما بعد .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع شيق جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد محمد علام (22 نوفمبر 2013)

طيب لو عاوز اعمل ريحة صناعية بدون تقطير ايه الاحسن؟؟؟؟؟؟ يدويا؟


----------

